# Sportsman Boats?



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

anyone have one, been on one, heard of them?

looking at the bay boat series and looking for some feedback, thanks.


----------



## gcmboats (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is another option, call me if you have any questions!

Kyle Fischer
Gulf Coast Marine
(361) 876-3307
[email protected]

http://seahuntboats.com/new25/boats/bay-boats/bx-22-br

http://www.gcmboats.com/pre_owned_detail.asp?sid=0584942X8K14K2013J3I20I03JPMQ3382R0&veh=2960374


----------



## Tainted Ash (Jun 28, 2010)

I was just going to post the same question. There isnâ€™t much info on them out there other than the builders came from two other boat companies.

I do have a little experience with them. I spent the day out in my buddies 2013 Masters 227 with a Yamaha 200 4 stroke he just bought. I didnâ€™t dig to deep into it like Wiring ect. But I can tell you just fishing & riding in it.

We put in at the Plantation's Private boat launch ran to reds Bayou which can be 1.5' deep in some places before you get to the levee and seemed to get up in pretty shallow and quick without trim tabs.

I really liked the way it rode, we took some pretty good chop at about 30-35mph and hit some good size ship wake in the channel. Never came close to getting wet. I also liked the seating and storage which would make going out with my wife and little ones alot more enjoyable. 

It seemed like a good family Bay Boat but not the kind of boat if youâ€™re looking to do 70mph in 6" of water. Price seemed pretty good also. Over all I liked the boat a lot felt solid. 

My current boat is a 05 Pathfinder 22 TE Yamaha 250 and is the first Bay Boat I have owned and the only other boat I have rode in was a 09 24' Triton bay boat which rode great! So take my review for what itâ€™s worth.


----------



## cbroutfitters (Mar 21, 2010)

First off I want to say I own a 247 Masters powered with a 250 hp 4-stroke Yamaha, the boat also has a factory t-top. To my knowledge I am the only guide at this time running one as a guide boat on the Texas coast. As a result I have probably spent more time in my boat in the last month than most fishermen will during a season. I love this boat......it runs smooth and dry cruises very well and has plenty of USABLE storage plus three plumbed live/bait wells. I have spent time on all three of the Masters Series hulls (207, 227 and 247) they all perform exceptionally well in my opinion. I chose the 247 mostly due to my desire to take the boat offshore frequently. Performance wise here is what I can say. I broke in and ran a dealer 247 (no t-top) with a 300 hp Yamaha and will vouch for it being a 60 mph boat with two guys and fuel. Mine with the 250hp and t-top will still do 50 mph and cruise at just under 40 mph very easy. Ok, now for the fun stuff.....the fit and finish on this boat is second to none when compared to other boats in its price point (Sea Hunt, NauticStar, Sea Fox.....ect.) the attention to detail and quality of components is more closely comparable to higher end boats such as Scout and Pathfinder. I keep my boat in a lift at a local marina and it is holding up to the elements and salt very well. The boat also cleans easy, most days a hose and a pressure nozzle is all I need, do scrub the deck about once a week to get any stubborn grime off but have yet to need soap to keep her in ship shape. If you have any questions I please feel free to PM me. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2013)

http://www.sportsmanboatsmfg.com/


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

The new 25' offshore boat looks really nice, I like the lines and the features as well as the side door usually only found in a lot bigger and more expensive brands


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

We are the biggest dealer for Sportsman Boats in Texas and have a 22 available for a demo here in Beaumont. We also have 5 other stores that would be more then happy to visit with you about the boat and take you for a demo. I really like the storage, ride and the performance of the boat. Definitely worth if interested to come by and let us take you for a ride. I would much rather you take a ride in the boat and let the boat sell you on it then me telling you how great it is over the internet. I do know you will not regret at least looking into it if you are thinking of purchasing a new boat. Pm Me or call me at (409) 840-4111 and ask for Sean


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.sportsmanboatsmfg.com/


??

Was looking for peeps that own one or test drove one....saw the website a while back, before I made my post. Lol

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## djohn71 (Sep 5, 2012)

I can validate CBR's evaluation and go further. I was skeptical of the Sportsman, looked like the average Sea Hunt, Sea Fox, Nautical Star, etc. After riding in, fishing in, and going through the boat(24'), I can say they are definitely a solid boat, good construction, good attention to detail. I would rate the build quality closer to/with Pathfinder or Scout ( and I have owned three of the latter). They have a clean non-skid where you need it and quality glasswork everywhere I looked. They are a rigger's dream with easy access to wiring under the deck and console. I can't give you a long term durability evaluation, but riding in one for a few fishing trips in the ULM convinced me they are a solid boat. 

They ride with the bow a little high and the draft is a solid 15". But I would also prefer leaving the jetties for a gulf trip in a Sportsman over most other bay boats. Not as fast as a Majek or pathfinder, but I don't think they are targeting the Rocket audience. They are smooth. The closest comparison would be to a Wellcraft if trying to make a 'feel' comparison. They will eat a real 2-3 foot chop and don't get loose running cross-wakes on the ICW. For reference, my last six boats

18 Predator
22 Bay Stealth
177 Scout 
220 Bay Scout
221 Scout Winyah Bay
30.5 Wellcraft Scarab.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Awesome...thank you...

This is the type of stuff I was looking for.

Thanks again.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> Awesome...thank you...
> 
> This is the type of stuff I was looking for.
> 
> ...


We have a dealer in San Antonio that I know would love to take you out on a test ride and let you see what the hype is all about. Sportsman boats are a great boat with two great owners who know how to build a great boat and satisfy customers.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Premier Yamaha in San Antonio on I-35 in Selma. The Sportsman bay looked really nice and seemed to be a lot of boat for the money!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> We have a dealer in San Antonio that I know would love to take you out on a test ride and let you see what the hype is all about. Sportsman boats are a great boat with two great owners who know how to build a great boat and satisfy customers.





ReelWork said:


> Premier Yamaha in San Antonio on I-35 in Selma. The Sportsman bay looked really nice and seemed to be a lot of boat for the money!


Thanks, might have to check them out.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Sportsman Boats dwktx (Mar 14, 2013)

*Go to a Sportsman dealer, look and ride before you buy*

I think what you will find when you look at a Sportsman bay boat is build quality, hardware and components equal to that of a much more expensive boat. In addition, the layout, features, ride and handling is second to none. As previously mentioned, they don't build a bay boat that will run in 6" of water nor run 70+ mph. What they do build is a bay boat that will run in about a foot of water, with max horsepower on the 22' or 24' run 60+ mph (50+ mph on the 20') while keeping you and your crew safe, dry and comfortable. Their unique Total Access system is nothing short of genius providing comfortable seating for 2, a huge storage area not found on any other bay boat and access to the boats mechanical. At 6'1", I can actually sit comfortably below deck level at the transom to access livewell pumps, bilge pump, transducers, wiring and plumbing. You may wonder how that is possible and all I can say is go see for yourself.

In addition to the bay boats, they now offer a 21', 23' and 25' offshore models and a 21' dual console with a walk-thru windshield, all of which have creative designs and unique features.

The two owners of Sportsman are probably the most experienced and skilled team in the saltwater boat industry today. The company's president, Tommy Hancock, founded of Sea Pro Boats and sold it to Brunswick in 2004 and his partner, Dale Martin, founded of Key West Boats which he sold in 2003.

Sportsman has dealers all over Texas from Dallas to Corpus and east to Beaumont. You will find allot of information on their website including a list of dealers. Their website is www.sportsmanboatsmfg.com .

If you are looking to buy a new bay or offshore boat, you should go take a look at your local Sportsman dealer. I am sure you will like what you see and when you run it I am even more sure you will be glad you took the time to check it out.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> We are the biggest dealer for Sportsman Boats in Texas and have a 22 available for a demo here in Beaumont. We also have 5 other stores that would be more then happy to visit with you about the boat and take you for a demo. I really like the storage, ride and the performance of the boat. Definitely worth if interested to come by and let us take you for a ride. I would much rather you take a ride in the boat and let the boat sell you on it then me telling you how great it is over the internet. I do know you will not regret at least looking into it if you are thinking of purchasing a new boat. Pm Me or call me at (409) 840-4111 and ask for Sean


Hey Sean, I will be in beaumont Friday having tires put on my truck and in the mood to "kick tires" around on new bay boats. May come for a visit to see these boats. Specifically looking at a 22 footer at least, so, hopefully you have one.

Â©


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Hey Sean, I will be in beaumont Friday having tires put on my truck and in the mood to "kick tires" around on new bay boats. May come for a visit to see these boats. Specifically looking at a 22 footer at least, so, hopefully you have one.
> 
> Â©


Did you come by and go for a ride? I was out fishing Friday afternoon.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> Did you come by and go for a ride? I was out fishing Friday afternoon.


Negative, had to pick the kiddo up from the parents. Family emergency.
You working today? I really just want to come by and check out the boat in person first. Will try water tests later. Have to close on a house before I purchase the boat. Wife's rulehwell:

Â©


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Negative, had to pick the kiddo up from the parents. Family emergency.
> You working today? I really just want to come by and check out the boat in person first. Will try water tests later. Have to close on a house before I purchase the boat. Wife's rulehwell:
> 
> Â©


come by and take a look. I will be here all week.


----------

